# Solved: Removing Blue Border Around Linked Pictures (CSS)



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.enigmamobilediscos.co.uk/spaceray/industrial.html

On this page at the bottom there are pictures that are links (The pics not working at the moment)

I am using CSS to build my site. Is there any way i can remove the blue/purple box around each picture that is a link?

Please help!

Regards
Tim


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

just specify in the css that there be no broder.

img {border: none;}


----------

